# I Am The Majority



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Some of you may have seen the viral video of Mark Robinson before the Greensboro City Council.






Mark Robinson has thrown his hat into North Carolina politics and is running for Lieutenant Governor. I have never been so excited about a candidate before.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

For a man who didn't prepare a speech, he sure did a damn fine job. He can speak for me anytime. We need more people like Mark Robinson in politics - someone who will stand up for the "silent majority".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Amen Rock....I wish that man was my next door neighbor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I love the sentiment and wish I was there to see it happen... cuz I don't believe it happened that way.

First, I thought I caught the glitch, but I put it out of my head for a moment. I tend to listen when people (especially liberals [I threw the "liberal part in for a couple of people on here just to pick a fight; take the bait if you wanna... feeling a little ornery today and it rained y'day] and political figures) tend to tell you a truthful denotation but with the connotation that is untruthful; what I'm saying is: people will try to chose WORDS of truth in such a way as to try to convey a lie without actually letting it cross their lips. He started "I didn't have time to write a fancy speech"; nope, someone else wrote if or it was never committed to paper, or didn't HAVE time, but did it anyway, or....? If someone has to tell me how smart they are; they probably ain't. If someone has to tell me how good of Christian they are; they probably ain't. If you have to try to insinuate that you didn't rehearse the speech; probably did.

Next line was "I didn't have the resource of a English teacher to sit down and write a speech with at school today." So it standing up?, or recorded and not written?, it wasn't at SCHOOL?, it wasn't TODAY?,...

That is not too disheartening, as all it appeared to be covering was the fact that he wanted his audience to believe that the speech/talk was not rehearsed... he never said that it wasn't; he only wanted people to draw the conclusion that it wasn't by choosing his words very carefully. Maybe it WAS the truth and I a just picking at his words?

So I did a little closer looking; watch the VERRRRRRY beginning VERRRRRRY close. There is a white dude wearing a blue shirt and khaki pants and a black belt with a balding head walking to the podium with an open book in his hands. The video skips for a micosecond and the black guy continues to the podium. That angle only continues for a couple of seconds before it changes angles and cameras to the angle shown for the speech. See the leaves in the background and through the window? I googled other images of the Greensboro city council meetings and it appears to be the same windows/type of windows, but the trees seem to be in the wrong place and too close to the window from that angle. I can't find the guy with glasses and with the Apple computer, they gal in the pink blouse, or the gal in the white sweater.... I might have found the bald headed guy, but he wasn't surrounded by the correct people if he IS the one I think he is.

Maybe I am hunting boogymen and it happened just THAT way, but I wish I was there to see it so I could have clapped for him and shook his hand.

Mark

EDIT/PS

Whitepages has Lauri and WM Cassetta living at 4015 Sassafras Ct ... not that whitepages is extremely accurate either.... Voting records DO show a Yolanda Hill and Mark Robinson there...both republicans.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Can not speak to how "honest" the video is but can speak to how "honest" the speech is...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have seen this before and though how great it would be to have him, and other Americans like him, in positions of leadership in out political system.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I took the liberty of abridging his speech as follows:

I Am The Majority:

I am a law abiding citizen who has never shot anybody, never committed a serious crime, never committed a felony, but it seems like every time we have one of these shootings, nobody wants to put the blame where it goes, at the shooter's feet. Everybody wants to put it a my feet.

I don't think Rod Serling could come up with a better script.

It does not make any sense. The law abiding citizens of this community, and many communities around this country, are the first ones taxed, the last one considered and the first ones punished when thing like this happen [mass shootings] because it is our rights that are being taken away.

We do not need more laws. The police can barely enforce the laws as they are. We demonize the police; criminalize and vilify the police. We make the criminals into victims.

And guess who is the one that suffers? It is me!

I'm here to tell you that it is not going to happen without a fight. And when I say fight, I don't mean shots fired, fists thrown; I mean I am going to raise hell...just like these loonies from the left do...until you listen to the Majority of the people in this Country.

I am the Majority. The Majority is law-abiding.

Abridged from Mark Robinson City Council speech, Greensboro, NC


----------

